# Am-Bulldog bully type



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I was wondering about this breed of bully's (am-bulldog bully type)
I didn't know that type of bully breed 
Do you bully ''people'' know this type of breed.
A friend of my is considering to buy one.

This is a link to a kennel in Holland Bullforce
Home

What do you think about that.
Looking for more info.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I wouldn't take a dog from that kennel if they paid me to take it.
A. No such thing as "purple" dogs.
B. They are creating mutts.
C. Those dogs will have wicked health issues when they get older.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

woah! what a hot mess! i agree with Ecko... not much there except mutts and health issues....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Did I miss something? It looked to me like they had multiple breeds of dogs not that they were mixing them together. They have a couple American Bullies that I actually liked... I'm not a fan of the over done OEB though and all the dogs looked on the verge of obese.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Did I miss something? It looked to me like they had multiple breeds of dogs not that they were mixing them together. They have a couple American Bullies that I actually liked... I'm not a fan of the over done OEB though and all the dogs looked on the verge of obese.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


honestly thats where i stopped.. that OEB on the front page and then the upper corner pic of several dogs that looked to be the same "style" of over done.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ya I agree their oeb are not my style at all but their bullies aren't half bad (some of them) just overweight. I also didn't see anything on the page about shows, ribbons, pts, titles, health testing, etc...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

"Purple Tri" used to describe what appears to be an either fawn or red dog was the big bright shiny red flag for me.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

It looked champagne to me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Meh, either way not purple or tri. BYB BS.


----------

